# Help finding Indostomus paradoxus



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

*c/p*I have been searching for days and cannot find a retailer with these. Any ideas, or if you can just list for me all the places online that you can think of to buy fish. Thanx


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ugly things...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Indostomus paradoxus "Crocodile Toothpick" | Freshwater Oddballs | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com

$6.99 each, currently out of stock but you can put your name on the list to be notified when they get some in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you ever ordered anything from them, Susan?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My son in law and I have ordered a couple of times. But we always do big orders to get free shipping.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Would you recommend them Susan? You know I used to live about 20 mins from them and never heard of them and now I'm in Florida:ISh_the_Fish:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I would, and they are pretty good with customer service.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

cool lookin fish actually...


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks susan*thumbsup thanx


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I know nothing about this company (Hein Aquarium) but for what it's worth here is the link:
About Us
It seems like a few people have had good success breading this fish so keep asking around on forums to see if anyone has babies they are willing to sell.
Thread that talks about breeding: Indostomus paradoxus - Seriously Fish Forums


----------

